# Nice, full, thick Mane and Tail questions



## nyg052003 (Oct 11, 2010)

I have seen some horses, mainly online though that have nice thick mane and tails and wondering how and if I can get my horses like that. I bought some 2 in 1 Mane and Tale today and conditioned his hair and rinsed it. I just wet it, then poured on some mane and tale and lathered it good , letting it sit maybe 5 minutes then rinsed. Was that the correct and best manner to do it? His hair looks thinned out and wondering if it will grow back, and how to possibly get it to look full and thick and rich?


----------



## ShutUpJoe (Nov 10, 2009)

Some horses are genetically inclined to grow more thicker manes and tails (like my Angel). I would just wash his mane once every two or so weeks and brush out, condition and put the stuff you bought in it. Once it gets long enough you can keep it in braids like I do my girl. : ) Don't wash and brush it too much because you'll break it off and wash the natural oils out.


----------



## touchofsleep (Mar 9, 2011)

Most horses with that kind of thickness have naturally came that way. The only way I can really suggest getting your horses mane thick is by cutting and you would be surprised how thick her mane really is. My horse has a very this mane and tail and I braid his on and off throughout the week. I also spray healthy hair in both mane and tail all the time. Keeps it moisturized and helps keeping it from breaking. Here is a picture of his just to show


----------



## touchofsleep (Mar 9, 2011)

I also condition my boys tail once every week to two weeks depending on my mood. I only wash it for shows or if it's been a really long time


----------



## nyg052003 (Oct 11, 2010)

touchofsleep said:


> Most horses with that kind of thickness have naturally came that way. The only way I can really suggest getting your horses mane thick is by cutting and you would be surprised how thick her mane really is. My horse has a very this mane and tail and I braid his on and off throughout the week. I also spray healthy hair in both mane and tail all the time. Keeps it moisturized and helps keeping it from breaking. Here is a picture of his just to show


 about how many inches or is it just personal preference as far as the mane? Good looking horse by the way.


----------



## touchofsleep (Mar 9, 2011)

nyg052003 said:


> about how many inches or is it just personal preference as far as the mane? Good looking horse by the way.


 you know I can't tell you right off the bat, probably close 5 in or so. It more of a western pleasure preference. They like their horses mane's nice and short. and thank you


----------



## nyg052003 (Oct 11, 2010)

touchofsleep said:


> you know I can't tell you right off the bat, probably close 5 in or so. It more of a western pleasure preference. They like their horses mane's nice and short. and thank you


 should a horses mane be all on one side or is it supposed to be some on each side?


----------



## Arksly (Mar 13, 2010)

nyg052003 said:


> should a horses mane be all on one side or is it supposed to be some on each side?


It doesn't really matter unless you're braiding. But from day to day riding it doesn't mater, that's just how the hair falls.


----------



## faye (Oct 13, 2010)

When I Am showing horses that have to have long manes and thick tails I condition the mane, plait it and then bag it.
I never ever touch the mane or tail without copious amounts of conditioner and detangler and between shows I never ever take a brush anywhere near the mane or tail. Always fingers to gently detangle knots etc.


----------



## nyg052003 (Oct 11, 2010)

can i also just spray conditioner on it from time to time as well, maybe once a wk or so to keep it conditioned some


----------



## ScharmLily (Nov 23, 2009)

nyg052003 said:


> can i also just spray conditioner on it from time to time as well, maybe once a wk or so to keep it conditioned some


Yes, I usually condition every time I hose them off. Helps to keep the hair moisturized and prevent itchiness and breaking.


----------



## nyg052003 (Oct 11, 2010)

ScharmLily said:


> Yes, I usually condition every time I hose them off. Helps to keep the hair moisturized and prevent itchiness and breaking.


 something out of the dollar store might actually be ok to use as far as a conditioner to use maybe once a wk or so ?


----------



## LuckyHorsey7 (Aug 2, 2011)

Yeah that works. Thwere are products you can buy but juist give it a good deep condition about every 2 weeks. Then yu should be ok. SDome horses Like this one horse at my barn Jamie Her tail is freaakishly thick I mean like if someone gets nervous or needas to like think about someothing for a while they sdhould just go brush Jamuies tail. There isnt really anthing you can do but if you leave it in braids i the winter and then take them out it gets really wavy and poofy.


----------



## nyg052003 (Oct 11, 2010)

LuckyHorsey7 said:


> Yeah that works. Thwere are products you can buy but juist give it a good deep condition about every 2 weeks. Then yu should be ok. SDome horses Like this one horse at my barn Jamie Her tail is freaakishly thick I mean like if someone gets nervous or needas to like think about someothing for a while they sdhould just go brush Jamuies tail. There isnt really anthing you can do but if you leave it in braids i the winter and then take them out it gets really wavy and poofy.


 about 5 minutes of letting the shampoo/conditioner set in the hair then rinsing?


----------



## SunnyK01 (Mar 15, 2010)

I spray a moisturizer/detangler on my mare's mane and tail daily and finger comb out the tangles. I use either Healthy Hair Care Moisturizer, which is made for horses, or Infusium leave in treatment, which is made for humans. Both are relatively inexpensive and don't need to be rinsed out. I apply these while she's eating so it doesn't really add any additional time to my daily routine. I also wash and deep condition both mane and tail about every other week in the spring,summer, and fall. When it's muddy I keep her tail braided and bagged to keep it cleaner and tangle free.


----------



## nyg052003 (Oct 11, 2010)

SunnyK01 said:


> I spray a moisturizer/detangler on my mare's mane and tail daily and finger comb out the tangles. I use either Healthy Hair Care Moisturizer, which is made for horses, or Infusium leave in treatment, which is made for humans. Both are relatively inexpensive and don't need to be rinsed out. I apply these while she's eating so it doesn't really add any additional time to my daily routine. I also wash and deep condition both mane and tail about every other week in the spring,summer, and fall. When it's muddy I keep her tail braided and bagged to keep it cleaner and tangle free.


can any of those things get on the horses skin without causing any irriatation or do you have to be careful to spray the hair only?


----------



## sierrams1123 (Jul 8, 2011)

touchofsleep said:


> Most horses with that kind of thickness have naturally came that way. The only way I can really suggest getting your horses mane thick is by cutting and you would be surprised how thick her mane really is. My horse has a very this mane and tail and I braid his on and off throughout the week. I also spray healthy hair in both mane and tail all the time. Keeps it moisturized and helps keeping it from breaking. Here is a picture of his just to show


kinda off topic here but WOW your sturrups are all jacked up in this picture! please tell me you do not ride like this!?


----------



## SunnyK01 (Mar 15, 2010)

nyg052003 said:


> can any of those things get on the horses skin without causing any irriatation or do you have to be careful to spray the hair only?


Neither one should cause any irritation to the rest of the coat or skin. I actually spray my mare's whole body with the Healthy Hair Care Moisturizer to keep her soft and shiny


----------



## CaliforniaGirl (Jun 23, 2011)

Yes, you can use a spray in conditioner like Best Shot's Ultra Vitalizing Mist, that's what I use and LOVE! Not greasy, and I use it in MY hair, too!  It nourishes it, but also is a great detangler.


----------



## its lbs not miles (Sep 1, 2011)

I guess I'm lucky. My girls have very full mane and tail. Tail hair almost drags the ground, but I'm sure it's the result of their Friesain blood since Friesians are noted for having long, thick mane and tail.
Comes at a price though. Need to run my fingers throught it periodically and work the little tangles out so they don't become bigger knots. There are times it's tempting to thin it out, but then they wouldn't look right to me. Never had horses with so much hair.


----------



## Thelma (Jun 22, 2009)

It's mostly natural gens. One of my horses as this white thick, beautiful mane and tail but then my other horse has thin and short mane and tail. I can't do anything about it!  but cleaning it and combing, and using conditioners help to make it look fuller and neater. putting oil over his hay helps the hairs to get natural oils into the coat.


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

I never use a brush or comb on the mane and tail. I wash monthly, braid weekly and put the tail in a tail bag, and spray Healthy Hair Care conditioner on the mane and tail braids daily. I work the hair smooth with my fingers only. I wash with Eqyss Micro Tek shampoo and condition with Micro Tek Rebuilder. When it's warm enough or if I have time to heat the water, I use Kolestral from Sally's Beauty Supply for a 'hot oil treatment' and let them stand in the sun under a cooler for 30 mins and rinse with warm water. In winter, I use a blow dryer over the cooler to warm up the conditioner if I need to do a deep condition. 

The picture is of Marq My Words, a lovely 7 y.o. Arabian gelding I used to own. He's a Horsey Fabio when it comes to the hair. Not necessarily real thick but very long, sturdy, healthy hair.


----------



## Idlepastures (Sep 5, 2011)

Show off


----------



## nyg052003 (Oct 11, 2010)

what do you guys think about the hair looking better on one side of the neck? My dad was over yesterday and he put all of my gelding's hair to one side and it did look pretty good. I don't know necessarily if it looks better to one side or on both. It didnt stay to one side long though , after few minutes he shook his head and it went back to both sides. 

Thoughts?


----------



## Idlepastures (Sep 5, 2011)

I think it depends on the situation. If you're showing, I think it looks best neatly down one side. But I love my ponys mane cause its equally on both sides.


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

Idlepastures said:


> Show off


 
LOL, hay, that took YEARS of work and growing. And it's also why I USED to own him, his new owner fell in love with all that blonde mane.


----------



## sbienusa (Sep 9, 2011)

I have to agree, he is very pretty!


----------



## touchofsleep (Mar 9, 2011)

nyg052003 said:


> should a horses mane be all on one side or is it supposed to be some on each side?


 My boys mane is all over the place, and I let it do it's thang unless we have a show. Then I band it all to one side. I'm thinking of braiding it tomorrow even though it is so short. Just to teach it to part on one side.


----------



## nyg052003 (Oct 11, 2010)

touchofsleep said:


> My boys mane is all over the place, and I let it do it's thang unless we have a show. Then I band it all to one side. I'm thinking of braiding it tomorrow even though it is so short. Just to teach it to part on one side.


 so to my dad's point the other day, it might look better to some on one side but there's no way to actually make it stay like that all the time lol?


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

Probably not unless you pull a bunch to thin it so that it's not so thick.


----------

